# Losing buckling?



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, we had triplets on Sunday. I think momma laid on the buckling not allowing him to stand or feed. I found him still alive but very weak. I have warmed him up but I think he had a couple seizures. Any help or advise would be very appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I dont have advice since I am new but will send prayers. Maybe put HELP in the subject line so it is more visable to the experts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get B Complex and Banamine into him. I would also get milk into him when his temp is over 100.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What is his temp? Has he had any colostrum? Does he have good sucking reflex?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is he ? Temp , gum color ? Any sucking reflexes ?
How are the other babies ?


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Other babies are great. He has no sucking reflex. His eyes continue to roll back. And he is havering seizures that make his whole body stiffen and his neck sling back. I think he's too far gone at this point. I'll have to put him down. I don't want him to suffer anymore. Thanks for trying to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the baby still with us?

Get a temp on the baby. If he is sub temp his body will respond that way.

If he is sub temp, get his temp up. 
Take him into the house and put him into a garbage bag with his head peaking out, do not submerge the kids head. By doing it this way, the kid is not getting wet, unless you do not have a bag, then just submerge the kid in the warm water with head out of water. Have the sink filled with warm water, not too hot but not too cold, keep refreshing the water with warm. After a while, take the temp again, until it is 100 degree's minimum, towel dry and have a heating pad under the kid if he is still a bit sub, until he gets to a normal temp. have a towel over the heating pad ,be sure it is not too hot, monitor the baby, do not leave the kid on it unattended, you do not want him to get too hot. Wrap the kid in a dry blanket.
101.5 is normal range, when the temp reaches normal temp, try to feed the baby slowly with a syringe(no needle) if you have to.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Toth boar goats! I took you advise and he did pull through! Thank you thank you thank you, the water thing did the trick. He is still weak but he is lively. I have a new problem now. Momma goat does not want to nurse the babies, at all. Tried grain for her to hold still and that only worked for a couple seconds. What now?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's great news ! So happy you pulled him through ! Good for you !
Ok , so what's Latte doing exactly ? Are you sure they didn't already nurse ? You might have to milk her and bottle the buckling till he is stronger and well out of the woods. I hate to say this , but you might have to bottle all three if she decides she doesn't want to play momma anymore. You can also tie her up , give her grain , and hold one leg up and let one baby nurse at a time. Others will have suggestions for you I'm sure  Or make yourself a lam bar . But , first lets hope that the babies did nurse and thats why momma didn't let them…..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Milk momma and get some milk in the buckling if his temp is normal.
Do you have any supplies to tube him if you need to ?


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Uff, I hope it doesn't com to that. I have bottles ready for little boy. But I'll have to check if she decides to take care of them. I hope she does, if not I'll have to give the babies away and sell Latte, if she's such a poor momma it just isn't worth keeping her.  I don't have supplies to tube him but hopefully he'll take the bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Remember, too, that kids only suck for a few seconds at a time at that age. If she is letting them do that, she is probably going to be ok with them. Just keep an eye on the kids. If you see that their sides are sunk in, they will need bottles or help them with mama again. If they are flat down the sides, they are getting fed.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

If this is Latte's first kidding I wouldn't get rid of her if she won't take care of the babies... we have one doe who tried killing her first kids...our only bottle babies and now my nieces and nephews wethers.. but we gave her another chance and she had twin doelings this past spring and with some encouragement she turned out to be a great mama...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can understand your feelings , but give her a chance , if she is a FF , she just may not be so sure of it all. Like Ryann mentioned , it does happen and the next kidding , they come around 
If your schedule doesn't allow for bottle babies , check around at your local vets , maybe someone there will take them on. I would be hesitant with young kids since school is in and all…..Some people that work at vet offices can usually take their "babies" to work with them and with all the attention they will get , it would be great 
Good luck and i hope Latte will come around for you. How are they doing ? Hopefully they are nursing on their own


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

The girls are Nursing as much as they can before latte moves. The boy took a turn down hill again, so I have him in the house with me and I force him to bottle feed. This is latte's second kidding, the previous owner said her first kids died the night she delivered them. Apparently she was bred too young the first time and had her first set at 8 months old. Which is what makes me nervous about this round. I pray that she catches on to being momma, and I really hope little boy can grow strong enough to nurse on his own with momma. Good suggestion about the vet offices! I'll keep that in mind if needs be. I hope not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You might want to keep the buckling inside with you till tomorrow or until he is stronger. It seems to me he isn't ready to be out yet , just a thought.

Oh , what a sad story about her first kidding  Im really hoping she comes around and becomes a great momma.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Poor Latte. It all seems pretty traumatic for her. I hope she comes around.

I would keep the little guy inside overnight just to be sure he is on the upswing. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks so much. I decided to go ahead and keep him inside tonight and I'll bottle feed him through tonight. He's already so much stronger and even had some playful bounces tonight! I couldn't believe it. He even took the bottle. Momma is letting the girls nurse very shortly each time and they seem to be doing very good. I so so so appreciate your support, wisdom, encouragement and suggestions! I want to be a good goat owner and give them the best care I can. You're helping me so much!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep bottle feeding the boy. More than likely she won't take him back. He will also need extra care since he was so close to death.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your doing great ! if you do introduce him back to Latte , you must watch him like a hawk he doesn't have a relapse. You got very lucky to get him back . IMO his system isn't strong enough to be left with his momma . You might be able to reintroduce him once he has gained weight and strength and his body is able to regulate heat. It just may be because she had three and he was the weakest. Latte may or may not take him back , time will tell. But in the meantime , you have a bottle boy on your hands  There are great threads on figuring out how much to feed baby. Im not sure of the formula to figure out the exact amount of milk each feeding. Im sure someone will chime in on that 
You want to be careful the amount of milk so the baby doesn't get scours. Once you get the hang of it , its easy  If you watch Latte feeding her girls , she lets them nurse for what seems like a millisecond , but feeds them often. Just make sure their sides aren't hollowed out , they feel full but not bloated . Babies that make a lot of noise aren't happy and are in need of your attention


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad to hear, he and his sisters are doing OK.

Was the cords dipped in iodine?

As to momma, sometimes they are tight and sore after kidding, milking out some to make her more comfortable before putting the kids on her, helps.

Any time the momma's don't want to feed their kids 
Tie her up and one back leg, then put the kids on her to ensure they get what they need. 
I go out every 2 hours to do this, day and night, until she stops fighting it, I get to where her back leg isn't tied, then her head, eventually, until she feeds them on her own.

Feel their bellies, are they full or empty like? Are the kids crying out a lot or restless like they are hungry? If they are content and have full bellies, they are getting enough.

Hopefully they all received colostrum? Did the boy get her milk/colostrum or is it other milk?

Does momma have enough milk to support 3 babies, if not, it would be wise to bottle feed the boy.
If she has a good udder, and if you can get a heat lamp to put out there, you can have the buckling out with mom, if he is strong enough and can get the teat on his own, be sure everything is OK and momma didn't disown him before allowing him to be out with her. If she hits him or moves away you have a bottle baby.
Or just make him a bottle baby to start. 
Remember, if a kid is seperated for too long from momma, she will disown him.

Another way is to take him out every 2 hours to mom and feed him that way, but doing this risks the temperature change from a warm house to out in the cold, he could get sick from abrupt change. Unless the temps are not that much different. 

Good luck and keep up the good work.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the advise. I'm going to try and see if she will feed him at all tonight, I'll still keep him in the house with me. But I have a feeling she doesn't want him. In which case I will probably sell this sweet little guy. I'm positive someone will want him, heck, I want him. He's such a pretty little guy. I won't sell him until he is healthy enough to thrive. He's doing great on the bottle and it looks like momma is taking care of the girls pretty well. I brought the whole brood in tonight to give everyone a good examination, all bellies seem full enough to me. Little boy is getting stronger and stronger. I'm so happy he pulled through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww what a beautiful picture 
Glad they are all doing well ! 
Just a note , be careful of the temp changes when bringing them in and out  
YOU pulled him through , no doubt about it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, would you look at all of them, so adorable. 

I am so happy all are thriving. You did good. :dance::hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hi5: Well done!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable!!! great job..wonderful advice...and perfect outcome!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!! So cute!! Glad to hear he pulled through!!


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Baby goat pics! Yay! They're cuties!

I think you're right about selling him. It's sometimes hard with triplets to make sure everybody gets their share. If the little guy isn't strong, he's going to get edged out for nursing every time. By the time you get him strong enough to compete for milk, chances are, mom won't take him back.

But, if you want to try - you could try tucking him into your jacket for the trip to the barn. Baby goats LOVE snuggling in, all wrapped in our cozy jackets. (I do it with all my cold-weather babies, for a brief cuddle, and I swear the cold weather babies are sooo much friendlier!) Pop him out for nursing, pop him back in when he's done and he'll warm right back up. Then you'll have the challenge of acclimatizing him to the barn when he's stronger, though.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

I only brought the girls in long enough to give them a look over and listen to their breathing and then I took them back to their momma. I found a buyer for little Zeus, he goes to his new home on Friday. His breathing is a little less than what I would like to hear so Im diffusing a safe essential oil that seems to be helping. I'm so glad he has a home lines up. He deserves a great home and his new momma is thrilled to get him! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goats do well with many ess. oils...a respitory blend would be great...you can put a drop on the back of his back legs..just above the hoof and below the dew claw thingies : ) may need to dilute for his little self...one drop on each leg..I use Breathe from doterra...not sure what oils you use but many companies have a blend already made...but you can mix your own...heres a link on what to add and how much

http://www.everythingessential.me/Blends/Breathe.html


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, glad to hear he has a new home lined up...


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

I diffused On Guard from dōTERRA for him and the rasp in his breathing is totally. I'm so excited he is fully recuperated for his new home! Thank you for sticking with me everyone! It was a roller coaster ride. But I'm grateful for the experience. So was the homeschool family that cared for him during the day while I worked. I'm thankful for all the advise, support and encouragement!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

The rasp in His breathing is Totally gone** 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats great news, OnGuard is great!! ....Im glad you found a good home...makes letting him go easier : )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes. I actually had to reject someone who really wanted him but she wouldn't tell us anything out their setup and I don't think she has other goats. I couldn't get any information from her and I just had a bad vibe. She did come out to see him but I wasn't home, my husband met with them. He said she was nice enough but didn't say much to him eight. I just had a bad feeling in my heart about it. So I sold him to a lady who has goats and really wants him. She was kind and the only thin is I have to drive 45mins to meet her in the middle to get him to her. I hated disappointing the other gal though 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

She didn't say much to him either*


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about disappointing anyone. You have to live with who you sold the goat to. I wouldn't want to feel guilty if I got a bad vibe about someone.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with Ksalvagano!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I wouldn't worry about disappointing anyone. You have to live with who you sold the goat to. I wouldn't want to feel guilty if I got a bad vibe about someone.


You got that right Karen ! :thumb::hi5:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Amen Karen!!..

Molly you did what was best for the Buckling...went with your heart and you cant do more than that!!!


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

He is home with his new momma! She sent me this picture! And said he is bucking around like crazy! I'm convinced he's a happy little boy!







check out those perky ears! I'm so glad he made it. I can't thank you all enough for teaching me how to save him! Thank you so much! I have no idea what I would have done if I didn't have all of your guidance.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes a doll for sure!! glad it all worked out : )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AWWWW , thats such a happy time  Knowing he got the perfect home and is happy ! Good for you ! Its a great feeling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mollynath said:


> He is home with his new momma! She sent me this picture! And said he is bucking around like crazy! I'm convinced he's a happy little boy!
> View attachment 82366
> 
> check out those perky ears! I'm so glad he made it. I can't thank you all enough for teaching me how to save him! Thank you so much! I have no idea what I would have done if I didn't have all of your guidance.
> ...


You are very welcome, he is adorable. :fireworks:

Anytime I do not like a potential buyer for a goat, I do the same and not sell the goat to them. You did good. Now he has a good home and will be loved.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my.. So cute


----------

